# Muzzleloader setup enough for the big ones?



## Buck Buster (Nov 17, 2003)

Is a .50 caliber Muzzleloader with 100 grains of pyrodex and a Shockwave sabot enough for Elk and Moose? And if so what is my Maximum Range with this setup?


----------

